# MAC makeup displays...



## Rockette13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, buuuuut...does anyone know where I can get a dispay to hold my makeup like the ones at MAC? I am planning on turning a guest room of the house we're buying into a look-a-like MAC counter. I want everything to look similar to what you would find inside a MAC store. I just need a black display with spots for blush, eyeshadow, lipglasses, lipsticks...etc. I will probably use a stencil to write "MAC Blush" or whatever on the displays. Lol. *not crazy or obsessed*

Like dis:







Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance! Mods, feel free to delete this if it's in the wrong spot. I also posted it in the "Want Ads, Wishlists & CP Requests" section because I'm THAT desperate. Lol. Thanks again!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

MAC RARE Lipglass Lipstick Eyeshadow Display UNIT STAND - eBay (item 110376796273 end time May-13-09 16:37:27 PDT)


----------



## Rockette13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol. I was just lookin' at that! The price is kind of...out there, though. Thanks for finding that! I just was lookin' for some generic versions or look-a-likes. <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have looked as well...never found any...let us know if you do


----------



## Rockette13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Awww, hayull. Well, I'll try to find some. I really need them to complete the theme of that room!


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 25, 2009)

im not sure how crafty you or your hubby may be, but maybe you could make one.  its basically metal frame with Plexiglas. 

i for one couldnt do that... id come home from a long day at work and then feel like i was still at work.  i do however have a "makeup room" but its so oposite from work, no black in fact its white pink and brown. hahaha i couldnt take having a mac store in my home, i may go crazy.


oh cute story though: we have a customer who comes in with her daughter all the time, the little girl is about 4 and her favorite game to play is "mac store" she sells makeup to all her dolls using her moms old mac bags and she uses her old gift cards as credit cards, she even wears a purse diagonally over her shoulder like how we wear our brush belts.  everytime they come in we give her extra disposables and buisness cards so she can play with them in her 'store".  its so cute, i think we have a future mac artist on our hands.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Aww that's so cute.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2009)

The only place you will probably find them is on ebay.  Those display shelves are never made available by MAC, so if you see them on ebay, it most likely means an employee had sticky fingers.


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 26, 2009)

im a tard, i ment to say acrylic and not plexiglass.  der....  and actually its not sticky fingers, whenever we update the fixtures, we are supposed to back to mac them but my manager usually ask if anyone wants one, i couldve had the old studio stick displayer, the old concealer one and the old mineral one, but, eh like i said, i look at that ish all day dont wanna see it at home.  but if we ever updated the lipglosses id definatly want one of those , it would def help me organize my glosses.  if i ever did take a fixture id be to scared to sell it on ebay, the mac spies are all over ebay and its so not worth me losing my job over.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I should have said sticky fingers or breaking policy.  Thanks for the clarification


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Apr 27, 2009)

I think this is as close as you'll get. Hope this helps!


Displays | Brushes By Karen


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onepinkdiamond* 

 
_I think this is as close as you'll get. Hope this helps!


Displays | Brushes By Karen_

 
aww those displays are awesome! too bad the site says they only sale "wholesale to retailers, no exceptions". How rude lol


----------



## VioletB (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_im a tard, i ment to say acrylic and not plexiglass.  der....  and actually its not sticky fingers, whenever we update the fixtures, we are supposed to back to mac them but my manager usually ask if anyone wants one, i couldve had the old studio stick displayer, the old concealer one and the old mineral one, but, eh like i said, i look at that ish all day dont wanna see it at home.  but if we ever updated the lipglosses id definatly want one of those , it would def help me organize my glosses.  if i ever did take a fixture id be to scared to sell it on ebay, the mac spies are all over ebay and its so not worth me losing my job over._

 

I work at a counter in a brand new retail location and when our old store closed, we got all new displayer units.  SOO while we were packing up our stuff to move we all go some kind of unit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got an eyeshadow unit, lipstick unit, and a lipgloss towers.  HOWEVER, we were threatened with our lives (and jobs!) if any of the stuff ended up on ebay.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 27, 2009)

If you google "makeup displays" there are LOADS of sites that sell displays, they are not the same as MAC's and they are very exspensive.

As stated above I think your best bet would be to make your own.


----------



## II3rinII (Apr 28, 2009)

we have the old moistureblend displayer that needs to be B2Med and i almost took it today, thought i could put all my msfs on it, but eh i decided against it.  and violet thats awesome that you got the eyeshadow displayer and lippie and yeah i totally understand the threat for your life when it comes to ebay.  i wouldnt dare, its just not worth it ya know!


----------



## VioletB (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_we have the old moistureblend displayer that needs to be B2Med and i almost took it today, thought i could put all my msfs on it, but eh i decided against it.  and violet thats awesome that you got the eyeshadow displayer and lippie and yeah i totally understand the threat for your life when it comes to ebay.  i wouldnt dare, its just not worth it ya know!_

 
Not at all!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 1, 2009)

What a cute idea!

I don't have enough makeup to need one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I'd love to have a MAC store + a hair salon + spa room.


----------

